# Smokehouse for all your smoking needs?



## robertl (Nov 19, 2005)

I am new to smoking and new to this forum. To start smoking I figure I need something to smoke in. I like the smokehouse on the main site but I am wondering if I can smoke every thing in that kind of house. I want to start off smoking brisket and hams. It seems that the wood would catch on fire before the meat was cooked.

I know it says right on the site that the shelves can be adjusted to cook anything even brisket, but I have to ask.

Thanks


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 20, 2005)

Robert,

If you are new to the Art of Smoking, I don't know that a true "Smokehouse" would be the way to go.  That is actually "Cold Smoking" and is a different bird all together.  I would suggest that you learn to "Barbeque" first.  Barbequing is cooking low and slow at a temp range of 200 - 250*.  I try to keep my Pit at 210 - 225*

When buying a Smoker you need to identify 2 main things:  How much can you spend on one, and what are your needs?  By that I mean: If price is no object, then the sky's the limit on what's available.  Secondly, if you are only planning on cooking for yourself and family, then it doesn't make much sense to buy something that will hold 100 - 200 lbs of meat!  I will tell you to purchase a little bit "more" than you think you'll need.  If you get bitten by the "Bug", you're going to quickly outgrow a small Cooker and will be kicking yourself for not purchasing a larger model!

I will review with you later on the basic types or you can review them yourself on our "home" page.

Good luck and welcome to our site!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

RobertL, Welcome to the Best Smoking Meat Forum on the 'Net.

Jeff is correct when he said that cold smoking is all together different that what we do here on this site. Because of a Family business in the meat industry I learned how to cold smoke (using a heat source no hotter that 200 degrees) it's is basically LOWER and SLOWER than the Low and Slow that we do here but we were capable to reaching 400+ degrees if we wanted. (Like the time I did 3 dozen pies-a dozen each of apple cherry and peach- for a Scout Banquet :mrgreen:)

Another thing to consider- what will be your heat source? Charcoal, Propane, Wood?  I have an ECB charcoal smoker that's been modified to make it work better and my go to smoker is my 34 inch propane fired Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain Smoker. I have a set of plans to build an off-set unit, when it's completed I know that I will have to learn how to use it as each method has it's own little quirks.  So check out the Forum and read about the different types of units and by all means, if you have questions (and you will :) ) feel free to ask them. You'll get many different responses 'cus we are all different in our skill levels, techniques and experience.

Best of Luck to you as you venture into the Art of Smoking.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 20, 2005)

That is pretty well covered on our Home page and "Smoking Meat Links", Earl, that's why I didn't delve into it much farther at this point.  

I'm sure Robert will post again once he's thoroughly confused.  LOL!

Jeff


----------



## robertl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you all for your help. You are correct in that I will keep posting as my confusion grows.

I am most interested in building my own smokers and learning to cook Texas Brisket and NC pulled pork. I also have access to a lot of wild pig here in South Texas and would like to do some smoking with that as well. Maybe a ham or two. 

I realize that all of these are completely different approaches to cooking and may require different setups. But hey what is life for but to learn and try new things. 

Thanks for all your help. I will do a lot of reading and looking to decide where to start (probably brisket) and then start asking more questions as the process gets moving. 

I thought the smokehouse would be easy to build and would be perfect if I could do everything in it. Oh well that is something else to learn. Cold smoking sounds interesting to. 

Thanks again.

Robert


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Robert,

Welcome. My advice for a beginner is to start with a boston butt or pork shoulder first. These are generally less expensive than any of the other cuts you will eventually learn about. More importantly, though, the shoulder used to make pulled pork is the most fogiving piece for the newbie to cut his teeth on. I suggest you read through the threads on pork and you will learn all you need to know to get started.

Good Luck! Any questions, just ask. Someone will have an answer, and we're all eager to help!

Cheers,
Brian


----------

